# Bucket Truck Operator w/CDL & Air Brake Endorsements



## MTS (Apr 18, 2006)

Mayer Tree Service is presently hiring an experienced Bucket Truck Operator with CDL & Air Brake Endorsements. Top industry wages and benefits. Experienced candidates need only to apply. Offices in Essex & Saugus, MA and Newton, NH. Please email your resume and qualifications to [email protected]


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 25, 2006)

This is the co. I work for. We are still looking for Arborists who can run a bucket truck. You wont find nicer equipment and a better work environment around. And best of all all the hours you want!


----------

